# Dust Free Individual Pens



## Shan (Feb 4, 2012)

A fellow fancier shared this with me yesterday. I think it has merit. It certainly will work well in warm, dry environments like we have in West Texas,
Arizona, and New Mexico. Maybe YOU can use this as a starting point for your own individual pens. I know what I am building this winter!

http://rksrollerranch.com/DUST_FREE_LOFTS.html

Shan


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shan- for warm, dry enviroment I would agree that this is a dust free habitat for you and the birds. My only concern would be heavy winds causing drafts. But I believe you have that figured out as well since you have kept rollers for years and have gained lots of knowledge. Would love to see finished product. Yours in sport-Nick.


----------



## Shan (Feb 4, 2012)

Yup, Greek Boy, we do get wee winds here in my region often starting in February and lasting until April. The standing joke is that we are watching New Mexico "blow" by in increments. They generally blow from the west, so . . . I'll situate the new pen with the door on the south. My old six-pen individuals had solid end panels with the wire doors facing north/south. I might rig some panels for a pen like this as skirting that I can add or remove as weather dictates, especially for January breeding. Wind blowing into open sided pens is NOT a good thing. Or I'll adapt the design to include solid siding on the west/east sides of the pen. But then I'll NOT have a dust free loft to keep my pigeon breeder's lung at bay, although other elements of the design might help a bit.

But, as I noted, this design is only a starting point. Adapt and conquer YOUR regional weather patterns and microclimate. Speaking of weather. Hope you stayed dry.

Thanks for the comment. 

Shan


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Wouldn't a fan in a regular loft exaust the dust. I have one in my breeding loft and if you turn it on before you enter it exausts everything out. I use it when I clean without any problems. I like the loft design but if you were in there and air blows from outside to the center you would still breath dust, I would think. I think you will still accumuate dust on everything inside of the loft even though it is open. I'm sure i would cut down on the dust alot. I think its to open and they would not feel secure in there. You don't see your birds roosting in the aviary for that reason. They go inside where its safe.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome, gives me ideas for my future individual breeding pens.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think I would put a inside wall on each side with a opening so there would be an inside nest area and an aviary for each box and then put a large exaust fan in one end and an air intake in the other, then put a switch on the outside so you could turn it on before you enter. I like the idea of the inside hallway that way you could feed the birds during rainy days and stay dry.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea.


----------

